# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Lege vruchtzak 5 wkn

## adb125

hallo ik ben zwanger en heb vanmorgen een echo gehad maar ze zagen alleen een lege vruchtzak heeft iemand hier ervaring mee ??
de eerste dag van mijn laatste menstr was op 30-12 dus dan zou ik nu ongeveer 5 weken zijn 
Ze zeiden bij de echo dat het mogelijk is het over 2 weken te zien moet ik terug maar ik ben zo bang dat het verkeerd is gegaan 
ik heb voor de rest geen gekkigheid bloedverlies of zo 
wel allemaal zwangerschapsverschijnselen.
wie heeft dit ook ghad en had na 2 weken wel een gewone vrucht op de echo ??

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb hier geen ervaring mee,maar wil je toch even heel veel sterkte en succes wensen!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Déylanna

Hallo,

Ik heb, even als Agnes, hier geen ervaring mee. Maar misschien kan ik je enigszins gerust stellen dat bij veel "vroege" zwangerschappen ( gemiddeld 3-5 weken) het vaker voorkomt dat de embryo niet te zien is op een echo. Vandaar dat er tegen jou waarschijnlijk ook is gezegd, dat het mogelijk is dat het over twee weken wel te zien is. 
Je schrijft dat je wel allerlei zwangerschapsverschijnselen hebt, en dat heb je tuurlijk niet voor niets. Ik hoop dat over twee weken blijkt, dat er inderdaad wel een embryo aanwezig is. Het zal mij in ieder geval niets verbazen als ze het over twee weken wel zien op de echo. Sterkte

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## adb125

bedankt voor jullie reacties!!!

ik hoop het ook, maar het wachten duurt nu al lang terwijl ik het pas vanmorgen heb gehoord wachten is vaak nog het ergste ervan .

----------


## Déylanna

Inderdaad, wachten is afschuwelijk. Zeker als je op zoiets moet wachten. Ik hoop voor je dat die twee onzekere weken voorbij vliegen, en dat je een positief bericht zal krijgen.

liefs
Déy

----------


## adb125

ik heb idd ook op andere forums gelezen dat het vaker voorkomt en dat normaal gesproken je natuurlijk pas een echo krijgt met 8 weken dus normaal zou je het al niet weten omdat je geen echo krijgt met 5 wkn .

Ben zo benieuwd ik heb wel alle verschijnselen gelukkig nog idd en worden alleen maar meer 

pijnlijke borsten en kleine steekjes in me buik maar dat kan nog het innestelen en opzetten van de baarmoeder zijn is mij verteld.
Af en toe in de ochtend misselijk.

----------


## adb125

nou ik wilde jullie allemaal melden dat het allemaal goed gaat de echo gehad en het hartje zien kloppen was geweldig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Missy69



----------


## katje45

> nou ik wilde jullie allemaal melden dat het allemaal goed gaat de echo gehad en het hartje zien kloppen was geweldig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Van Harte Gefeliciteerd!

----------


## Déylanna

> nou ik wilde jullie allemaal melden dat het allemaal goed gaat de echo gehad en het hartje zien kloppen was geweldig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Kijk eens aan. Toch nog een goed bericht. Gefeliciteerd meissie, en geniet van de zwangerschap!! :Big Grin: 

knufffff
Déylanna

----------


## adb125

ik wilde effe meededelen dat ik nu 20 weken zwanger ben en alles goed gaat 


we krijgen een meisje !!!!!!!!!!!!


xxx
an

----------


## Sylvia93

Van harte gefeliciteerd!! :Smile: 

Xxx

----------


## brooklyn

Via dit bericht kwam ik bij deze site uit, omdat ik hetzelfde bericht heb gekregen als de dame waar het uiteindelijke goed bij is gegaan. Vorige week ging ik voor een echo naar het ziekenhuis, volgens alle berekeningen zou ik 8 weken zwanger zijn en men zag alleen maar een lege vruchtzak, de maat was in de grootte van iemand die 5 wkn en 5 dgn zwanger is. Nu moet ik morgen, dus een week later, terug, in de hoop dat men nu wel wat kan zien. Het kan 2 kanten op gaan, of het is in een vroeg stadium mis gegaan of men heeft zich misrekend of laten we zeggen dat ik op een later tijdstip zwanger ben geraakt als men dacht waardoor het nu korter is en er dus nog niets te zien is. Je word hier wel heel zenuwachtig van....wachten....

Nou ja, ik hoop maar op een zelfde postief verloop als bij mijn voorganger...

gr. Brooklyn

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Brooklyn,

Dat hoop ik ook voor je! Lijkt me heel vervelend om zoiets mee te maken, je weet gewoon idd niet welke kant het op kan gaan :Frown:  Het enige wat je kunt doen is afwachten, en hopen op een goede afloop..

Wij hopen allemaal met je mee, dat je net zo'n goede afloop als adb125 krijgt!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## brooklyn

@Sylvia

Bedankt voor je reactie en steun, ik zit op dit moment de tijd af te tellen, het is 10:16 en ik moet om 11:30 in het ziekenhuis zijn. Ik hoop inderdaad dat het een goede afloop krijgt zoals bij adb125, dat heeft me nog enigzins positief gehouden, ondanks dat ik me toch op het ergste heb voorbereid. Nouja, wellicht kan ik je straks een goed bericht geven.

Groetjes Brooklyn

----------


## brooklyn

Nou ik ben geweest, moet volgende week dinsdag weer terug komen. Bloedprikken van vorige week en gisteren is vergeleken en het resultaat is toch dat het hormoon gehalte gestegen is, dus dat is positief, maar de Gynaecoloog is nog niet overtuigd omdat er nog steeds niets te zien is. Blijft tot nu toch een raadsel, zenuwslopend........

----------


## Agnes574

Zenuwslopend, das nog licht uitgedrukt denk ik als ik je verhaal zo lees Brooklyn!!

Ik wens je héél veel sterkte en succes toe!!
Ik ga voor je duimen meid!!

Knuffel Ag Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

Jammer dat je nog steeds geen 100% duidelijk antwoord hebt, maar de stijging van het hormoongehalte is dan wel weer goed. En idd, soms is het beter om je op het ergste voor te bereiden, dan kan het alleen nog maar meevallen!

Net zoals Agnes wens ik jou ook heel veel sterkte in deze zenuwslopende tijd, en ik ga meeduimen! Laat je het weten wanneer je volgende week dinsdag de afspraak gehad hebt?

Succes! 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Brooklyn,

Heel veel sterkte met de zenuwslopende tijd doorkomen! Hopelijk krijg je volgende keer duidelijkheid en hoef je niet nog langer in spanning te zitten dan dat je nu al doet! Veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## brooklyn

Dag allemaal, Hartelijk bedankt voor jullie steun, tja het is inderdaad zenuwslopen maar met tijd dus een week kan het zo zijn dat er wel wezenlijk iets veranderd, daar hopen we dan maar op. Ondertussen heb ik het idee dat ik al maanden zwanger, omdat je op een vreemde manier er constant mee bezig bent, andere dingen blijven stil staan/liggen, dus kleuren kamertje of wat dan ook waar je normaal toch stiekum naar kijkt en wellicht in winkels ideetjes op doet, dat is er niet meer bij. Het is lichamelijk heel zwaar, maar ja, ik heb ook nog mijn dochtertje "Brooklyn" dus voor haar moet je ook gewoon dingen doen, gelukkig is het een kind dat veel aanvoelt en makkelijk in omgang is dus dat loopt wel los.

Ik ga vandaag even wat werk doen buiten de deur, jullie allemaal een fijne dag en tot snel! Groetjes en liefs Brooklyn

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi!

Heb je al nieuws?? Hoe is het de 19de afgelopen? We hopen nu allemaal wel dat je écht zwanger bent hoor! 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## brooklyn

Lieve dames, 

Ik heb de hele week plat gelegen en rust moeten houden, dit omdat ik afgelopen dinsdag de 26e een dagopname heb gehad met curretage, het was uiteindelijk dus niet goed. Omdat ik de donderdag ervoor weeen kreeg en toen al aan de diclofenac zat was ik redelijk uit mijn doen, tot overmaat van ramp kreeg ik na de ingreep na weeen, beide keren met zware rugweeen. Ik heb nu een week goed kunnen nadenken, rust gekregen en nu was ik er aan toe om een bericht te schrijven, het verdriet is er zeker nog maar het heeft, na bijna 5 weken om de brei heen draaien en de uiteindelijke ingreep wel een plekje gekregen. Ik heb een mooi gedicht geplaatst op mijn hyves en ik heb van 2 vriendinnen een aandenken gehad zodat het toch een waardig tastbaar iets wordt en ik denk dat dit voor mij werkt. Ook hebben mijn wederhelft en ik met elkaar besproken, wat nu..... we zijn zover dat we besloten hebben toch nog een poging te wagen, ook voor onze dochter, want die was er ook behoorlijk stuk van, ze is bijna 5 en verheugde zich echt op een broertje of zusje, logisch natuurlijk. Wel heb ik nu zoiets van, we vertellen het de volgende keer nog later aan iedereen, eerst even e.e.a. duidelijk voor ons zelf weten voordat we de buitenwereld en vooral onze dochter het vertellen. Op zich was het niet erg want iedereen wist wat er gaande was, maar toch, voor onze dochter wil ik het de volgende keer anders doen, zij had ook oprecht verdriet en veel vragen, daarnaast wist ze dat ik naar het ziekenhuis moest, dus een hoop gedoe. 

In ieder geval tot zover heel erg bedankt voor jullie steun en ik blijf natuurlijk mailen, nu met meer regelmaat, maar kon het na de ingreep even niet.....

Groetjes Brooklyn

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Brooklyn,

Wat ontzettend jammer dat het niet positief is afgelopen  :Frown:  
Goed dat je even goed hebt nagedacht en rust hebt genomen, want zoiets proberen een plekje te geven/te verwerken en aan je dochter proberen uit te leggen is niet niks!
Ik hoop dat jullie je er samen doorheen slaan en het op een goede manier kunnen verwerken! 
Hopelijk lukt jullie volgende poging, wanneer die ook mag gaan komen, wel!
Ik ben wel benieuwd naar je gedicht, dus als je wilt zou je hem dan bij gedichten willen plaatsen? Misschien putten andere leden er dan ook troost/herkenning uit...
Heel veel sterkte en succes!!!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Lieve Brooklyn,

Ooh wat is dit schrikken zeg!! Kan me er héél goed bij voorstellen dat je het na de ingreep even niet trok om hier te schrijven, gelukkig heb je het nu wel laten horen, was al helemaal bezorgt! Wel ontzettend lief dat jullie het nu gewoon nog een keer gaan proberen, ook voor je dochtertje! Hoop dat jullie de volgende keer meer geluk hebben! Dat hebben jullie na dit alles wel verdiend!

Ben trouwens net zoals Luuss ook wel benieuwd naar je gedicht, dus misschien een ideetje om deze bij de gedichten te plaatsen?

Wens je verder heel veel sterkte voor jullie allemaal met het verwerken, en natuurlijk heel veel succes met het opnieuw proberen! En voor de volgende keer: Op een goede afloop!  :Smile: 

Liefs Sylvia

----------

